# Woody triple for the Cedar



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Had a mooch along the river today in the rain..Cedar natty .50 ussop and 8mm steel..scored with the saw too 1 ash fork and 1 knotty Holly fork..cheers


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go buddy looks like their heads are all messed up. Good eats. I’m loving the usopp rubber


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Cheers joe..yeh it’s good rubber mate it throws these 8mm incredibly fast with hardly any draw weight making it easier to hit the spot it’s a killer combo..this Sunday is pie day????????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice bag all around!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well B I say that natty is working a treat for ya .nice finds on them forks !


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohhhhhhhoooohohoh ya!!!!  ... great shooting buddy ... and we all know ... I love me some fox action!! . Boom! .. love it mate!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like you'll be having Limb Chicken for dinner!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Migeon Pie 

Nice score Mr B


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Nice bag all around!


Cheers flip


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Well B I say that natty is working a treat for ya .nice finds on them forks !


Cheers buddy.. always nice to add a couple more forks to the stock


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Ohhhhhhhoooohohoh ya!!!!  ... great shooting buddy ... and we all know ... I love me some fox action!! . Boom! .. love it mate!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Cheers bro..tried a little different shape on the handle of this one..no time dialing in this frame it's been spot on from the first shot;-)


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> Looks like you'll be having Limb Chicken for dinner!!


Limb chicken lol that's a new one tried a new recipe with these and they where yummy.. cheers dsl


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Migeon Pie
> 
> Nice score Mr B


Haha! Cheers bro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhoooohohoh ya!!!!  ... great shooting buddy ... and we all know ... I love me some fox action!! . Boom! .. love it mate!!
> ...


Nice bro! .. looks good to me!!  .. glad you harvested a great meal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very good eats.

Nice shots!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's awesome man! Really glad I sent you that cedar fork! You're doing great with it!!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Very good eats.
> Nice shots!


Cheers Pat


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> That's awesome man! Really glad I sent you that cedar fork! You're doing great with it!!


Cheers man..awesome fork that I enjoyed carving and know enjoying shooting.. I've also made a start on the small pp core the fun continues.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> That's awesome man! Really glad I sent you that cedar fork! You're doing great with it!!


Cheers man..awesome fork that I enjoyed carving and know enjoying shooting.. I've also made a start on the small pp core the fun continues.


----------

